# Berliner Philarmoniker recommendations



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

Since the berliner philarnomiker website content went free (https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/) cause of the coronavirus pandemia, i'd like to hear some recommendations of concerts.

My favourite composers are Beethoven, Rachmaninov, Liszt, just to name a few.

Thanks.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

There is already an active thread for that....

Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

When I first subscribed to DCH I spent a couple of weeks having my own composer fests. Started with Mahler Fest - varying the conductors (the Mehta 3 was really good), then onto a Beethoven Fest and a Bruckner Fest. There are some fine performances, and many different versions of the same symphonies. I tended to go for more recent ones which have better sound. There's some really good Tchaikovsky, but a dreadful Manfred - cuts and all.


----------

